# this might be a stupid question but....



## stevo (Aug 19, 2006)

living in the south pacific and having a love for growing pot ive been throwing around the idea of buying seeds online for awhile now and have decided im going to give it ago,my question is,can customs dogs smell seeds?
im thinking not but id like to hear what you guys think.
ive been looking at scoring new strains to grow locally and ive come to the conclusion that its probably safer to buy online,and id like to know what im growing.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 19, 2006)

People do it all the time man. Few rules tho.
Pay with either cash or money order.
Do not have the seeds sent to where your grow is.
Never post how it was shipped.
Use a *Good *fake name. not like Chronic Steve or what ever. More reallistic the better.

If they do get confiscated they remove the seeds and put in a letter that says the contraband was removed. If you wish to dispute (which you don't) to show up to court at X time and X location. But def. don't show up.

P.S.: There are NO stupid questions...only stupid answers.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 19, 2006)

thought i answered yer PM.  i know where ya live so what are the laws there?  i've ordered from there in the past; i picked up lambsbreath in yer neck of the woods.  you could have the seeds delivered to that really big, big island near you and then repackaged and sent to your smaller island inside the binding of a book or similar.  it just needs some extra cash and some thinking out.  ok?  you can send special instructions to many seedbanks; just look for the "contact us" link on the site.


----------

